# هل الكتاب المقدس محرف أم لا؟



## ساميل (2 مارس 2009)

سؤال واحد فقط للأخوه المسيحيين اريد الاجابه عليه

وهوحول الكتاب المقدس


هل هو محرف أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى نص لأرميا8\8:

"كيف تقولون نحن الحكماء وشريعة الرب معنا 

حقاً الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبه الكاذب"



أود الاجابه بصدق 

وشكراً


----------



## Star Online (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل الكتاب المقدس محرف أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




ساميل قال:


> سؤال واحد فقط للأخوه المسيحيين اريد الاجابه عليه
> 
> وهوحول الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...




بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فالأخوة في المنتدي اجابوا عليه مئات المرات ولك هذا الرابط اطلع عليه ان كنت تريد الاجابة بصدق وليس مجرد المجادلة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180

بالنسبة للأية التي تسأل عنها (كيف تقولون نحن الحكماء وشريعة الرب معنا حقاً الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبه الكاذب)ارميا 8 : 8 

لا يقصد هنا تحريف النص إنما تحريف الكتبة للمعنى لا للنص، فالكاتب يكتب تفسيرات لكلمة الله وفي هذه التفسيرات يؤل المعنى على هواه. وقوله " حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب "، يعني كذبوا في تفسيرها وتأويلها وشرح معناها وناوروا في كلمة الناموس ليفسدوا معناه. فقد كان هؤلاء الكتبة حافظين للناموس وقد حوروا معناه وأولوه على أهوائهم!!


هنا أول إشارة للكتبة كفئة خاصة مسئولة عن تفسير الشريعة , خلال تعاليمهم الخاطئة يحولون الحق الكتابى إلى الكذب ، يهتمون بالتوراة ككتاب دون الأهتمام بالله نفسه . ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل الكتاب المقدس محرف أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ساميل قال:


> ياأخى العزيز شكراً على ردك الراقى
> 
> ولكن ياأخى دعنى أختلف معك لأن معنى حولّها يعنى انها تحولت ولا يعنى أنها فسرت كما تقول
> 
> ...


*
اخي العزيز اجابة سؤالك واضحة 
اقرأ سفر التكوين الاصحاح 22
ايه الثانية :
[q-bible]فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحاق واذهب الي ارض المرايا واصعده 
هناك محرقة علي احد الجبال الذي اقول لك.[/q-bible]​*


----------



## Star Online (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل الكتاب المقدس محرف أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ساميل قال:


> ياأخى العزيز شكراً على ردك الراقى
> 
> ولكن ياأخى دعنى أختلف معك لأن معنى حولّها يعنى انها تحولت ولا يعنى أنها فسرت كما تقول
> 
> ...



اولا دعنا ننهي ما تسأل عنه 
انا قولت لك ان الكتبة حولوا تفسير النص
هل حضرتك تعلم ما هو عمل الكتبة ؟
الكاتب مهمته التفسير وكتابة التفسير وليس الكتاب 
هل تري الفرق ؟؟

تحياتي والرب يباركك​


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2009)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## الحوت (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل الكتاب المقدس محرف أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ساميل قال:


> من هو الذى حاول سيدنا ابراهيم ذبحه فى الكتاب المقدس اسحاق ام اسماعيل؟؟؟



*الذبيح هو اسحاق وعندكم ايضا الذبيح هو اسحاق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## الرب حصني (3 مارس 2009)

ساميل قال:


> سؤال واحد فقط للأخوه المسيحيين اريد الاجابه عليه
> 
> وهوحول الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...




سلام المسيح

ادخل ياساميل رد على موضوع نداء الى كل مسلم

اظاهر انك مش ناوى ترد على الادلة ولكن تكتفى بالكلام الغير موكد باى دليل

على العموم انا منتظرك

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب حصني (3 مارس 2009)

ساميل قال:


> اما عن المراجع ياأخى
> 
> فأنا قلت ان هذا تفسيرى وليس تفسير كم انتم له
> 
> ...




سلام المسيح لة المجد 

بص بصرف النظر عن اسلوبك المحترم والراقى وادبك وشكرا علي كل دة 

لكن دعنا نتكلم بالدليل وبالرهان انت تفسر على هواك  اتقبل انى افعل نفس الشى مع القران الكريم؟؟ 

  ثم  تفضل اقرا بالتفصيل بعد اذنك 



اليك اسماء وتواريخ مخطوطات يرجع بعضها الى القرن الثانى الميلادى وتم مقارنتها بالانجيل الذى

بين ايدينا و مطابقة معة ولا يوجد اختلاف


مخطوطات جون رايلاند(RYLAND) ( 130 م )

في مكتبة مانشستر بإنجلترا وهى أقدم المخطوطات ، وقد وجدت في مصر .هي مقتطفات من إنجيل يوحنا ، مع أن المعروف أن هذا الإنجيل كتب في أسيا الصغرى . وهى تؤكد أن الإنجيل كتب حوالى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى.

. مخطوطات تشسترى بيتى (CHESTER BEATTY PAPYRI ) ( 200 م )

موجودة في متحف بيتى في دبلن ، وجزء منها في جامعة ميتشجان .. وهى من ورق البردى ، وتحتوى ثلاثة منها على معظم العهد الجديد . وهى أقرب المخطوطات إلى النص الأصلى من جهة تاريخية.

بردية بُدمر ( BODMER ) ( 150 - 200 م )

موجودة بمكتبة بدمر وتحوى معظم إنجيل يوحنا ، وهى أهم مخطوطة بعد مخطوطات تشستر بيتى ، وكثيرون من العلماء يرجعون تاريخها إلى منتصف القرن الثانى ، إن لم يكن إلى النصف الأول منه

النسخة الفاتيكانية ( CODEX VATICNUS ) (325 -350 م )

موجودة في مكتبة الفاتيكان وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً ، وهى من أثمن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس باليونانية.

النسخة السينائية ( CODEX SINAITICUS ) ( 350 م )

موجودة في المتحف البريطانى ، وتحوى كل العهد الجديد ما عدا ( مرقس 16: 9- 2. ، يوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11)كما تحوى أكثر من نصف العهد القديم . وقد عثر عليها تشندروف في سلة للمهملات في دير جبل سيناء عام 1844 م ، وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 م وإشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الإتحاد السوفيتى بمائة ألف جنيه يوم عيد الميلاد سنة 1933 م

النسخة الإسكندرانية ( CODEX ALEXANDRINUS ) ( 400 م )

بالمتحف البريطانى ، وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية أنها من المخطوطات القديمة ، وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً

وهذه المخطوطات القديمة وغيرها تظهر :

(أ) أن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس أكثر جداً من مخطوطات أى كتاب قديم آخر

(ب) أن تاريخ المخطوطات الموجودة قريب من تاريخ كتابة النص الأصلى ، إذا قارنا ذلك بأى مخطوطة أخرى لأى كتاب قديم.[بحاجة لمصدر]

ويقول العلامة ف ز هورت الذى قضى 28 سنة في دراسة نصوص العهد الجديد : " إن الكثرة من مخطوطات العهد الجديد والتى يعود الكثير منها إلى العصور الأولى التى تكاد تتصل بتاريخ كتابة النص الأصلى ، تجعل نص العهد الجديد يقف فريداً بين كل الكتابات الكلاسيكية القديمة ، ولا تدانيه في ذلك أى كتابات أخرى "

مخطوطات العهد القديم وحده

يرجع تاريخ أقدم جزء مخطوطة للعهد القديم إلى القرن الأول الميلادي أو ربما القرن الثاني ، وهي جزء من مخطوطة مطكتوبة على ورق البردى تُعرف باسم " بردية ناش " وتشمل الوصايا العشر كما نجدها في الإصحاح الخامس من سفر التثنية ، وكذلك : " اسمع يا إسرائيل ... " ( سفر التثنية ، الإصحاح السادس ، والآيات من 4 – 6 ، وهي التي بمثابة إقرار إيمان شعب الله القديم . كما عثر أيضاً على أجزاء كثيرة من العهد القديم ، والتي يعود بعضها إلى القرن الخامس الميلادي التي اكتشفت في مجمع اليهود بحي مصر القديمة بالقاهرة . على أن أهم المخطوطات ذات الشأن التي كانت بين أيدينا قبل اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت عام 1947 هي ما يلي
- مجلد القاهرة Cairo Codex الذي كان في معبد موسى الدرعى لليهود القرائين بالعباسية بالقاهرة ويشمل كتابات الأنبياء وتاريخ كتابته سنة 895 ميلادية

- مجلد ليننجراد الخاص بالأنبياء ويشمل نبؤات أشعياء وأرمياء وحزقيال والأنبياء الصغار الاثني عشر ، وتم نسخه عام 916 ميلادية

- مجلد حلب الذي يشمل العهد القديم (كان كاملا) وتاريخ كتابته 925 ميلادية

- مجلد المتحف البريطاني وهو يشمل الكتب الخمسة الأولى وتاريخه 950 ميلادية

- مجلد روشلين الذي يشمل الأنبياء ، وقد تم نسخ هذا المجلد عام 1105 ميلادية

- مجلد ليننغراد (أقدم مخطوطة كاملة) الذي تم نسخه عام 1108 ميلادية ، ويشمل العهد القديم كله

وهناك أيضاً قطعة بردية ترجمة يونانية لحوالي خمس عشرة آية من سفر التثنية تعود بنا إلى القرن الثاني الميلادي وهي موجودة في مكتبة جون رايلاندز في مانشستر بإنجلترا

إلا أن مخطوطات البحر الميت ( قمران ) والتي اكتشفت في منطقة خرائب قمران في الساحل الشمال الشرقي لمدينة القدس ، وضعت بين أيدينا درجين لسفر أشعياء أحدهما يقارب النص الحالي ، ويعود للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد ، والدرج الآخر نسخة مختصرة ، ومعه نص سفر حبقوق وتفسير له . وقد اكتشف هذا في الكهف الأول .ودأب علماء الحفريات والبدو على البحث والتنقيب في هذه المنطقة ما بين سنة 1952 و سنة 1956 واكتشفوا مزيداً من النصوص في عشرة كهوف أخرى فوجدوا في الكهف الحادي عشر 41 مزموراً من المزامير التي بين أيدينا اليوم ، كما اكتشفوا أجزاء من أكثر من مائة درج أخرى تشمل بعض الآيات من كل أسفار العهد القديم ما عدا سفر أستير بالإضافة لنصوص أخرى مثل وثيقة دمشق وكتاب إدريس وغيرها.

وتعود هذه المخطوطات إلى مابين القرنين الأول والثاني قبل الميلاد والقرن الأول الميلادي . ويلاحظ كل من يدرس هذه النصوص أنها تشابه كثيرا النص الموجود بين أيدينا اليوم .

مخطوطات البحر الميت هو الاسم الذي يطلق على مجموعة من المخطوطات ترجع في أصلها إلى جماعة دينية قديمة كانت تعيش بالقرب من البحر الميت

الإكتشافات الأولى : لا نعلم على وجه اليقين متى اكتشفت أولى هذه اللفائف ، ولكن الأرجح أن ذلك حدث في سنة 1947 . فقد جال أحد البدو يبحث عن شاته الضالة فدخل إلى أحد الكهوف في المنحدرات العالية في وادي قمران على بعد نحو ميل إلى الغرب من الطرف الشمالي الغربي للبحر الميت . وعلى بعد يزيد قليلاً عن ثمانية أميال إلى الجنوب من أريحا . تعثرت أقدام البدوي في عدة جرار يبلغ إرتفاع الجرة منها أكثر من قدمين ، ونحو عشر بوصات في العرض ، وجد بها رقوقاً من الجلد ملفوفة في نسيج من كتان ، فأخذها من الكهف سراً وذهب بها لأحد محال التحف الأثرية في بيت لحم ، فأشترى البعض منها ، ووصل الباقي إلى يد رئيس دير السريان الأرثوذكسي في أورشليم

وقام عدد من العلماء بفحص اللفائف في 1947 ، وقد ظن البعض في البداية أنها مخطوطات مزيفة ، ولكن أ . ل . سوكنك من الجامعة العبرية بأورشليم ، أثبت أنها مخطوطات أثرية قديمة واستطاع شراء ثلاث منها . ونقلت بعض المخطوطات إلى المعاهد الأمريكية المختصة بالأبحاث الشرقية ، حيث تحقق مديرها مستر ج . تريفر من قيمتها ونجح في تصويرها ، وأرسل بعض صورها إلى و.ف.أولبريت – العالم في الأركيولوجية الكتابية . وقد قرر هذا العالم أن هذه اللفائف تعتبر أهم كشف لمخطوطات العهد القديم ، وهو ما أيدته الأبحاث التالية

وعندما تأيديت أهمية هذه اللفائف ، قامت الحرب بين العرب وإسرائيل في سنة 1948 ، فحالت دون تحديد موقع الكهف الأول والتنقيب فيه تنقيباً علمياً ، وهو ما قام به في 1949 ج.ل.هاردنج من إدارة الأثار الأردنية ، ومستر ى.ديفو من مدرسة التوراة في أورشليم فاستطاعا استعادة مئات القصاصات من المخطوطات الكتابية وغير الكتابية ، والأبوكريفية التي لم يكن بعضها معروفاً من قبل . لقد كان الكهف مستودعاً لمكتبة تتكون من نو مائتي لفافة ، ويحتمل أن الأيدي قد إمتدت إليها من قبل إذا صحت رواية يوسابيوس من أن أوريجانوس استخدم ترجمة يونانية لسفر المزامير وجدت في كهف بالقرب من أريحا . وقد تكون هي نفس المكتبة التي وصفت بأنها " بيتالكتب الصغير " الذي وجده أحد الرعاة بالقرب من أريحا في نحو عام 8.. م ، وبلغ خبره البطريرك النسطوري تيموثاوس الأول

وكانت الحرب الفلسطينية دافعاً إلى نقل اللفائف ، التي كانت في حوزة البطريرك السرياني إلى الولايات المتحدة في 1948 حيث نشرها م.باورز ، ج.تريفر ، و هـ . براونلي . وقد اشتملت هذه اللفائف على لفافة كاملة لنبوة إشعياء ، وتعليق على سفر حبقوق ، ووثيقة أطلق عليها باروز اسم " كتاب النظام " لأنه كان يشتمل على القواعد التي تحكم حياة الجماعة في قمران ولم يمكن في البداية فض إحدى اللفائف التي ظنوا في البداية أنها " سفر لامك " الأبوكريفي ، فلم تفتح اللفافة إلا في 1956 وثبت أنها الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين بصياغة أخرى وقد نشر في 1956 تحت اسم " التكوين الأبوكريفي "

. أما اللفائف التي حصل عليها أ.ل.سوكنك ، فكانت تشتمل على لفافة غير كاملة لسفر إشعياء ، ومخطوطة عن الحرب ، وأربعة أجزاء من مجموعة من ترانيم الشكر ، وقد نشر كل المجموعة في 1954 ، يادين بن سوكنك – بعد موت أبيه – تحت عنوان :" كنز اللفائف المخبوءة ". كما نشر دكتور بارثلمي ، ج.ت.ميليك القصاصات التي وجدت في الكهف الأول في قمران في 1955 تحت اسم " قمران – الكهف الأول "

ثم تتالت الإكتشافات من عام 1951 وحتى عام 1955 ،


صور بعض المخطوطات

http://www.islameyat.com/post_detail...t=31&scat=131&





+++++++++++

تفضل كل المخطوطات الاصلية 

اثبت  كلامك بالدليل وليس شعارات 

انا اتيت لك بالدليل والبرهان اثبت صدق كلامك ومن فضلك لا ولن اقبل تفاسير شخصية فانت ليس عالم لاهوات او مسيحي  كلامك معايا يبقى بالدليل وقدام الناس كلها انا مش هكمل حوار معاك طول ما انت مش عارف تجيب دليل 

مع احترامى لشخصك وادبك  اقول لك ادعاك باطل  

شكرا  لك على سعة صدرك 


سلام المسيح لة المجد


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 مارس 2009)

*سلام المسيح ليكي*





*عادتا المسلم لا يعرف ابجديات المسيحية وتاتي لتسالة في الاسلام يقول انا لست عالم ولا فقية ويجلس ويبكي علي العموم اساتك كلها مكررة هاتي اسالة جديدة بقي زهقنا من الكوبي والبيست وتقعين في خطا بذكرك اسم عيسي هذا الذي لا نعرفة ولا يشرفنا ان نعرف واحد الهه منفاخ نفخ في فرج امة ملقاش الهك غير الفرج ينفخ فية اخص علي دة اله اخص علي العموم برضة هنجاوبك*

*هو من خلال من يطالع الكتاب المقدس فى بدايته يجد نسب عيسى وهم ينسبونه الى يوسفالنجار الذى كان*

*خطيب لمريم العذراء فنحن وانتم مجمعون ان مريم ولدت عيسى منغير أب كما ان هناك اختلاف بين الشجره*

*التى ينتسب لها عيسى عليه السلام بينالاناجيل وابحث وستجد ما أقول*





*http://groups.yahoo.com/group/alkalema/message/21000*



*بسم الهنا القوى*



*سلام ومحبة السيد المسيح للجميع*

*الاختلاف فى نسب السيد المسيح ما بين بشارة متىوبشارة لوقا*

*لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*اهى إختلافات في سلسلة الأنساب في إنجيل متىولوقا*

*سؤال*

*ثلاث إختلافات في سلسلتي الأنساب*

*هناك ثلاث إختلافات في سلسلة الأنساب بين ما سجله متيالإنجيلي وما سجله لوقا الإنجيلي، نريد أن نسأل عنها الآن. وهي : *

*1- يوجد خلاف بين الأسماء التي يوردها كل منالإنجيليين.*

*2- القديس متي يبدأ سيرة السيد المسيح بسلسلة الأنساب. أما القديس لوقا فلا يعرض لها إلا بعد أن يروي قصة العماد. *

*3- القديس متي يسرد الأنساب نازلاً من الآباء أولاًإلي الأبناء. بينما القديس لوقا يصعد بالأنساب من الرب يسوع إلي آدم إلي الله. فهلمن شرح لكل هذه الإختلافات ؟*

*الجواب*

*1- الخلاف في الأسماء : *

*في الواقع أنمتي الإنجيلي سرد منجانبه النسب الطبيعي للسيد المسيح، بينما سرد لوقا النسب الشرعي أو الرسمي.ولتفسير هذا نقول الآتي : نصت شريعة موسي علي أنه إن توفي رجل بدون نسل، يجب أنيدخل أخو المتوفي علي أرملة أخيه، وينجب لأخيه المتوفي نسلاً منها، أي أن الإبنالذي ينجبه يصبح من الناحية الشرعية إبناً رسمياً لأخيه المتوفي، وإن كان يعتبرإبناً طبيعياً لهذا الأخ الذي أنجبه من صلبه. وبهذا يكون لمثل هذا الإبن أبوان : أبطبيعي وهو الذي أنجبه، وأب شرعي وهو عمه المتوفي بدون نسل. وهذا هو ما ورد في سفرالتثنية عن هذا الأمر : "إذا سكن أخوة معاً، ومات واحد منهموليس له إبن، فلا تصر إمرأة الميت إلي خارج لرجل. أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذهالنفسه زوجة، ويقوم لها بواجب أخي الزوج. والبكر الذي تلده يقوم بإسم أخيه المتوفي،لئلا يمحي إسمه من إسرائيل " ( تث 25 : 5، 6 ). فإن حدث أن هذا المتوفي بدون أولاد لم يكن له أخ، فإن أقرب أقربائه يأخذ إمرأتهليقيم له نسلاً، لأن الإبن الذي يولد ينسب لهذا المتوفي حسب الناموس. وإذا كانالنسيب الأقرب لا يريد أن ياخذ زوجة المتوفي حسبما كلف، فإن النسيب الذي يليه فيالقرابة لابد أن يقبل هذا الزواج، لأن الشريعة تحرص علي إقامة نسل لذلك المتوفيبدون إنجاب بنين. وهذا النوع من الزواج يسمي( الفك )،وله مثل واضح في سفر راعوث في قصتها مع بوعز. وفي تفصيل ذلك يقول القديس ساويرسبطريرك أنطاكية : " وبهذه الطريقة فإنيوسف خطيب القديسة العذراء ينتسب في الواقع إلي أبوين إثنين : لأنهحيث أن هالي إتخذ له إمرأة ومات دون أن ينجب بنين، فإن يعقوب - الذي كان أقربالأنسباء إليه - تزوج إمرأته لكي ينجب له نسلاً منها حسبما أمرت الشريعة. فلما أنجبمنها يوسف، صار يوسف هذا إبناً شرعياً لهالي المتوفي، وفي نفس الوقت إبناً طبيعياًليعقوب ".ومن أجل هذا قال متي من جانبه إن يوسف هو إبن يعقوب. ولوقامن الجانب الآخر قال إنه إبن هالي. أحدهما أورد النسب الطبيعي، والآخر أورد النسبالشرعي. ومتي من جانبه ذكر الآباء الطبيعيين ليوسف، ولوقا من الجانب الآخر ذكرالآباء الشرعيين. ووصل لوقا بالنسب الشرعي للمسيح حتي ناثان بن داود، ومتي وصلبالنسب الطبيعي حتي سليمان بن داود. وتلاقي الإثنان عند داود... وبين متي ولوقا،كان المجري يتشابه أحياناً، ثم ينقسم متنوعاً، ثم يعود فيتحد ثم ينفصل... وبهذاسواء من الناحية الطبيعية أو الشرعية يثبت نسب المسيح... من حيث أنه إبن لداود،وإبن لإبراهيم، وإبن لآدم. *

*2- الخلاف في الصعود والهبوط، وعلاقةذلك بالعماد : *

*بدأ متي إنجيله بقوله " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح بنداود بن إبراهيم... ". وبعد هذا مباشرة شرح الأنساب إذ قال " إبراهيم ولد إسحق،وإسحق ولد يعقوب ". وبعد أن ذكر أولئك الذين ولدوا من معاشراتفيها أخطاء، أتي في النهاية إلي إحصاء الأجيال. ثم قال مباشرة " وأما ولادة يسوعالمسيح فكانت هكذا... ". وهكذا بعد أن شرح الفساد والموت الذي مرت به كل تلكالأجيال، وصل إلي ولادة السيد المسيح الطاهرة التي من الروح القدس ومن العذراءمريم. أما لوقا فروي البشارة، وميلاد المعمدان، وميلاد المسيح وتدرج حتي وصلإلي عماد الرب في سن الثلاثين. وهنا ذكر الأنساب الشرعيين... ويشرح القديس ساويرسبطريرك أنطاكية هذا الموضوع فيقول : إنلوقا شرح الأنسابالشرعية، التي تذكرنا بمن مات دون نسل، ثم أقيم إسمه بعد موته، بإبن ينتسب إليه،بطريقة فيها مثال للتبني والقيامة. وذكر تلك الأنساببعدما أورد قصةالعماد... ذلك لأن المعمودية تعطي التبني الحقيقي السمائي، فيإظهارنا أولاد الله. لذلك ذكر الأنساب الشرعية التي تعطي للتبني، لإظهار أن هذاالمثال قد تثبت بالحقيقة. وأن الحالة المرضية التي للناس، قد أعيدت إلي الصحةبواسطة النعمة. ولهذا السبب صعد بالأنساب من أسفل إلي فوق، وأوصلها إلي الله، ليظهرأن النعمة التي تأتي بالمعمودية ترفعنا وتصعد بنا إلي النسب الإلهي، حيث تجعلناأولاداً لله. تماماً كما أن إتحاد الزواج الذي تم بعد كسر آدم وحواء للوصية،وإنجاب البنين الذي نتج عن ذلك، جعلنا نهبط إلي أسفل. ولإتمام هذه الصورة نزل متيبالأنساب الطبيعية إلي أسفل... ويقول القديس أوغسطينوس : متي ينزل بالأنساب، مشيراًإلي ربنا يسوع المسيح نازلاً ليحمل خطايانا. لأنه في نسل إبراهيم تتبارك جميعالشعوب( تك 12 : 3 ). وهكذا لم يبدأ من آدم*

*قول عيسى الهى والهكم وقوله ابى واباكم وهذا فى الانجيل اى انكم جميعاً ابناء للهوانتم وعيسى عبيد لله فمن*

*قلنا مش عيسي عيسي دة العيل الي هرب من الصلب مش هو احنا بنعبد المسيح الله المتجسد*

*الاجابة هاتي اسالة جديدة*

*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/03-Questions-Related-to-Theology-and-Dogma__Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/067-Dont-Touch-Me-n-My-Father-Your-Father.html*





*ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19979&page=2*





*إرميا – الإصحاح الثامن*
*شكلية فى حفظ الشريعة*
*إذ شاهد إرميا النبى الجموع المحتشدة فى أورشليم قادمة لتمارس ليتورجياتالتسبيح ولمساهمة فى تكاليف إصلاح الهيكل وتقديم الذبائح ، قادمة فى تشامخ وفرح منأجل الهيكل الذى أصلحوه حديثا ، يلتمسون صلوات الأنبياء والكهنة حزن للغاية ، لأنعبادتهم حملت الشكل دون الروح . *
*هنا يركز على موضوع " كتاب الشريعة " الذى وجدأثناء اصلاح الهيكل وقدم للملك . تهلل الكل بوجود السفر دون الأهتمام بالأستماعالعملى لما ورد فيه . ظنوا أن مجرد حفظ كتاب الشريعة فى الهيكل فيه كل الحماية ،حتى وإن احتفظوا بعبادتهم الوثنية ومارسوا رجاساتها . *
*( 1 ) الخلط بين كلمةالله والعبادة الوثنية*
*تلامس إرميا بروح النبوة مع كلمات السيد المسيح : " دعواالأولاد يأتون إلى ولا تمنعوهم ، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات " مت 19 : 14 . بينما كان يشاهد الشعب قادما بأطفاله إلى الهيكل ليعودوا بهم إلى " أبن هوم " يقدمون بعضهم للقتل أو الحرق باسم الوثن . لقد اختاروا لأنفسهم ولولادهم المرارةعوض الفرح الحقيقى ، والموت عوض الحياة . *
*انحرف الكل : الملوك والرؤساء والكهنةوالأنبياء الكذبة والشعب وعبدوا الآلهة التى بلا حياة واهبة الموت عوض الله الحىواهب الحياة . وها هو يقدم لهم الله سؤل قلبهم ، إذ يقول : *
*" في ذلك الزمانيقول الرب*
*يخرجون عظام ملوك يهوذا وعظام رؤسائه وعظام الكهنة وعظام الانبياءوعظام سكان اورشليم من قبورهم*
*ويبسطونها للشمس وللقمر ولكل جنود السموات التياحبوها والتي عبدوها والتي ساروا وراءها والتي استشاروها والتي سجدوا لها.*
*لاتجمع ولا تدفن بل تكون دمنة ( روثا ) على وجه الارض. *
*ويختار الموت علىالحياة*
*عند كل البقية الباقية من هذه العشيرة الشريرة الباقية في كل الاماكنالتي طردتهم اليها يقول رب الجنود " ع 1 – 3 . *
*تهلل الكل بوجود سفر الشريعةالتى يعتزون بها حرفيا بغير روح ، ومع هذا عبدوا الأوثان وساروا وراءها واستشاروهاوسجدوا لها . شعروا أنها مشبعة ومفرحة ومرشدة لهم تستحق كل عبادة وسجود ! *
*ما هوثمر ذلك ؟*
*أ – الذين عبدوها وهم أحياء تخرج عظامهم بعد الموت لتبسط للشمسوالقمر وجند السماء التى تعبدوا لها ، فيصيرون فى عار وخزى حتى بعد موتهم . *
*هماختاروا الآلهة الميتة عوض الإله الحى ، لذا يحل بهم الموت ، ويحل بهم العار حتىبعد موتهم . *
*ب – صارت عظام الكل ملقاة " كدمنة على وجه الأرض " ، أى كالروث أوبقايا الحيوانات ، وهذا لا يحمل فقط معنى الإهانة ، وإنما تدنيس الأرض . *
*أما منتتقدس عظامه فتقيم أمواتا كما حدث مع أليشع ( 2 مل 13 : 21 ) ، ويتقدس ظله ليشفىالمرضى كما حدث مع بطرس الرسول ( أع 5 : 15 ) وتتقدس حتى المناديل والخرق التى علىجراحاته لتخرج الشياطين كما حدث مع بولس الرسول . *
*جـ - إخراج الموتى من القبوروبسطها أمام الكواكب إنما يعنى توبيخا من الله الذى تركوه وهم أحياء ، كأنه يسألعظامهم إن كانت تقدر أن تتعبد لها ؟! أما مؤمنوه فستقوم عظامهم وتشارك أجسادهمنفوسهم العبادة السماوية الملائكية . *
*( 2 ) حفظ الشريعة بدون التوبة*
*بعد أنتحدث عن خطورة الأهتمام بالكتاب المقدس ( الشريعة ) لحفظه فى الهيكل دون الألتصاقبالله وحده يؤكد أيضا خطورة قبوله فى غير توبة أو الرجوع إلى الله ، إذ يقول : " وتقول لهم هكذا قال الرب : *
*هل يسقطون ولا يقومون ؟*
*او يرتد احد ولا يرجع ؟*
*فلماذا ارتد هذا الشعب في اورشليم ارتدادا دائما ؟! *
*تمسكوا بالمكر ابوا انيرجعوا " ع 4 ، 5 . *
*يؤكد إرميا النبى الألتزام بالتوبة كعمل رئيسى فى تمتعنابالشريعة ، فإننا وإن سقطنا يترقب الله قيامنا ، وإن عاد قبلنا إليه نجده ينتظرناليحملنا فيه . *
*فى رقة عجيبة يؤكد لنا النبى أن الله ينتظرنا دون أن يعاتب علىالماضى ، إذ يقول :*
*" فلماذا ارتد هذا الشعب فى أورشليم ارتدادا دائما ؟! ع 5 . فى دهشة يعاتب : كيف احتمل هذا الشعب كسر الشريعة والتغرب عن الله مصدر حياته علىالدوام ؟ ألا يليق به أن يرجع إليه ؟! *
*لقد فقد الشعب إتزانه ليمارس كل منهمهواه كفرس ثائر فى وسط المعركة دون ضابط له*
*" صغيت وسمعت.بغير المستقيميتكلمون.ليس احد يتوب عن شره قائلا ماذا عملت.كل واحد رجع الى مسراه كفرس ثائر فيالحرب " ( ع 6 ) . *
*بل صاروا يناقضون الطبيعة ذاتها . *
*أكد لهم النبى أنهمأكثر جهالة من الطيور : *
*" بل اللقلق في السموات يعرف ميعاده ،*
*واليمامةوالسنونة المزقزقة حفظتا وقت مجيئهما.*
*اما شعبي فلم يعرف قضاء الرب.*
*كيفتقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا ؟! *
*حقا انه الى الكذبحوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب " ع 7 ، 8 .*
*تعرف الطيور والحيوانات مواعيدهابالغريزة وتحترمها ، وأما شعب الله الذى هو تاج الخليقة الأرضية كلها فلا يعى نداءخالقه ، ولا يدرك " قضاء " الرب ، أى خطته الإلهية نحو شعبه ، بهذا فقدوا روحالحكمة والمعرفة . *
*هنا أول إشارة للكتبة كفئة خاصة مسئولة عن تفسير الشريعة . يظهر من ( 1 أى 2 : 55 ) أن الكتبة كانوا منظمين على أساس عشائر أو أسر معينة ، وفى ( 2 أى 34 : 13 ) كان لهم دورهم الحيوى فى أيام يوشيا . على أى الأحوال كان لهمنشاطهم فى وقت مبكر عن هذا ، يقومون بكتابة السجلات الرسمية لملوك إسرائيل ويهوذا ،ويمسكون حساباتهم ، كما كان بعضهم ينسخون التوراة ، وكان لهم عملهم التعليمى . *
*خلال تعاليمهم الخاطئة يحولون الحق الكتابى إلى الكذب ، يهتمون بالتوراة ككتابدون الأهتمام بالله نفسه . *
*استلموا الشريعة ، ووجدت بين أيديهم ، لكن طمعهمأعمى عيون قلوبهم ، فصاروا فى ظلمة الجهل التى حلت على كل الطبقات وكل الأعمار : الصغير والكبير ، الكاهن والنبى والشعب . *
*بجانب عبادتهم للأصنام وكسرهم للوصيةيلجأون إلى خداع أنفسهم بنبوات كاذبة . *
*فعوض التوبة يطلبون من الأنبياء والكهنةسلاما كاذبا وخداعا ، لهذا ظهر أنبياء يتنبأون ليس حسب أمر الله إنما حسبما يرضىأهواء الناس ، وبادت الشريعة عن الكاهن والمشورة عن الشيوخ . هؤلاء يقولون " سلامسلام ولا سلام " ع 11 . *
*كلمات الأنبياء الكذبة أعطتهم طمأنينة خادعة إلى حين ،فحسبها الكل دواء لجراحاتهم . " ويشفون كسر بنت شعبي على عثم قائلين سلام سلام ولاسلام " ع 11 . *
*ومن جانب آخر نزعت عنهم روح الحياء والخجل حتى إن إرتكبوا رجاسة . *
*" هل خزوا لانهم عملوا رجسا ؟*
*بل لم يخزوا خزيا ولم يعرفواالخجل.*
*لذلك يسقطون بين الساقطين في وقت معاقبتهم يعثرون قال الرب " ع 12 . *
*فى اختصار قبلوا كلمة الله فى حرفها بدون التوبة فصاروا فى جهالة .*



*فلماذا جهلك بالكتاب المقدس ادعوكي للتعلم حتي لا تقعي في اشيا ء تحرجك مرة اخري*





*اما عن قولك انجيل يهوذا ادعوكي للقراءة وكيف ستقرين اقلك شئ اقرا مانا بقارئ اقري مانا بقارئ ادالة علي دماغة اقرا حاضر هقرا اجبلك جبريل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*<H1 style="MARGIN: 12pt 0cm 3pt" dir=rtl>أنجيل يهوذا - الفهرس - هل يؤثر اكتشافه على المسيحية؟ | St-Takla.org*

</H1>


----------



## Star Online (3 مارس 2009)

> دليلى ان الانجيل محرف
> 
> هو من خلال من يطالع الكتاب المقدس فى بدايته يجد نسب عيسى وهم ينسبونه الى يوسف النجار الذى كان
> 
> ...



في الواقع أن متى سرد من جانبه النسب الطبيعي للسيد المسيح، بينما سرد لوقا  النسب الشرعي أو الرسمي. ولتفسير هذا نقول الآتي: 

نصت شريعة موسى علي أنه إن توفى رجل بدون نسل، يجب أن يدخل أخو المتوفي علي أرملة أخيه، وينجب لأخيه المتوفي نسلاً منها، أي أن الابن الذي ينجبه يصبح من الناحية الشرعية إبناً رسمياً لخيه المتوفي، وإن كان يعتبر إبناً غير طبيعياً لهذا الأخ الذي أنجبه من صلبه. 

وبهذا يكون لمثل هذا الابن أبوان: أب طبيعي وهو الذي أنجبه وأب شرعي وهو عمه المتوفي بدون نسل. 

وهذا هو ما ورد في سفر التثنية عن هذا الأمر: 

"إذا سكن أخوة معاً، ومات منهم وليس له ابن, فلا تصر إمرأة الميت إلي خارج لرجل أجنبي. أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجه، ويقوم لها بواجب أخي الزوج. والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم أخيه المتوفي، لئلا يمحى اسمه من إسرائيل" (تثنية 25: 5،6). 

فإذا حدث أن هذا المتوفي بدون أولاد لم يكن له أخ, فإن أقرب أقربائه يأخذ امرأته ليقيم له نسلاً، لأن الابن الذي يولد ينسب لهذا المتوفي حسب الناموس، وإذا كان النسيب الأقرب لا يريد أن يأخذ زوجة المتوفي حسبما كلف، فإن النسيب الذي يليه في القرابة لابد أن يقبل هذا الزواج، لأن الشريعة تحرص علي إقامه نسل لذلك المتوفي بدون إنجاب بنين. وهذا النوع من الزواج يسمى (الفك)، وله مثل واضح في سفر راعوث في قصتها مع بوعز. وفي تفصيل ذلك يقول القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية: 

"وبهذه الطريقة فإن يوسف خطيب القديسة العذراء ينتسب في الواقع إلي أبوين إثنين: لأنه حيث أن هالي اتخذ له امرأه ومات دون أن ينجب بنين، فإن يعقوب – الذي كان أقرب الأنسباء إليه – تزوج امرأته لكي ينجب له نسلاً منها حسبما أمرت الشريعة. فلما أنجب منها يوسف، صار يوسف هذا إبناً شرعياً لهالي المتوفي، وفي نفس الوقت ابناً طبيعياً ليعقوب". ومن أجل هذا قال متى من جانبه إن يوسف هو ابن يعقوب. ولوقا من الجانب الآخر قال إنه ابن هالي. أحدهما أورد النسب الطبيعي, والاخر أورد النسب الشرعي.   

ومتى من جانبه ذكر الآباء الطبيعيين ليوسف ولوقا من الجانب الآخر ذكر الاباء الشرعيين. ووصل لوقا بالنسب الشرعي للمسيح حتى ناثان بن داود, ومتى وصل بالنسب الطبيعي حتى سليمان بن داود. وتلاقي الإثنان عن داود.. وبين متى ولوقا كان المجرى يتشابه أحياناً، ثم ينقسم متنوعاً، ثم يعود فيتحد ثم ينفصل.. 

وبهذا سواء من الناحية الطبيعية أو الشرعية يثبت نسب المسيح.. من حيث أنه ابن لداود وابن لإبراهيم وابن لآدم???​







> قول عيسى الهى والهكم وقوله ابى واباكم وهذا فى الانجيل اى انكم جميعاً ابناء لله وانتم وعيسى عبيد لله فمن
> 
> اين جئتم بألوهية المسيح عليه السلام
> 
> ...



سأضع لك ثلاث مواضيع علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر للرد علي اسألتك

هل قال المسيح انا الله ؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4412
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6802
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3077​





> النص الذى لأرميا8\8:
> 
> "كيف تقولون نحن الحكماء وشريعة الرب معنا
> 
> ...




انا سألتك هل تعرف ما هو عمل الكتبة ؟
لماذا تتكلم في ما انت جاهل به ؟
وتصمم علي جهلك باصرار غريب 

ابحث عن ما هو عمل الكتبة ستعلم مدي جهل سؤالك​



> كما ان هناك حادثه حدثت فى المنيا
> 
> فقد تم اكتشاف انجيل قامت حوله ضجه
> 
> ...




اقرأ هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5097

وهو تفنيد انجيل يهوذا المزعوم وارجوك لا تسأل عن شئ الا عندما تجد ان سؤالك ليس بموجود بالمنتدي لانك كل هذه الاسئلة قتلت بحثا من قبل وتم الرد عليها مئات المرات ..

الرب يباركك ويلمس قلبك

تحياتي​


----------



## الرب حصني (3 مارس 2009)

سلام المسيح

اعتقد  كدة  ان مفيش كلام تانى فى الموضوع دة

وكفايك كلام منغير دليل 

سلام المسيح


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 مارس 2009)

ساميل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه*

*وانجيلنا ايضا غير محرف لانها قبل ظهور الاسلام*


----------

